# Original May 63 Stingray



## vastingray (Nov 5, 2020)

Pretty rare bike original May 1963 Stingray


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 5, 2020)

That is a room full of dreams you have there. Real nice bike.


----------

